# débroussaillement



## Heidee_

Ciao, sono ancora io..
ho appena trovato questo termine débroussaillement che non trovo in nesun dizionario. Cioè, lo trovo con la traduzione di "ripulitura, sgrossatura", ma nel contesto si parla di quando si "pulisce" un bosco e si devono bruciare le ramaglie. Qui è più una questione di italiano che di francese direi, o meglio, di linguaggio specialistico. Per ora ho messo un triste "ripulitura" ma spero che qualche esperto possa suggerirmi un termine più adatto.
Grazie ancora


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, rieccomi anch'io...
Prego, se parli di linguaggio specialistico, dacci il contesto *(la frase) francese*. Cosí, se non serve a me, servirà almeno a chi ti troverà la risposta . No?


----------



## Heidee_

oops..  scusa!
la frase completa è la seguente: 
"L'objective de ce protocole est l’application de la règlementation en matière de prévention des incendies (usage du feu et débroussaillement)."
Ri-grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Decespugliamento - decespugliatura , scegli tu!


----------



## Heidee_

grazie!!!   
è proprio questo!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Se mi scusi il tono magistrale, ti potrebbe essere utile in futuro l'esempio seguente:
Su CNRTL : débroussaillement => débroussailler => broussaille
Qualsiasi bilingue ti fa il seguito: broussaille = cespuglio/a ecc...

Ciao!


----------

